# El Rattos - updated! LOADS of pics



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Right ... I've had a lot of additions recently so I thought I would let you guys meet my whole bunch all over, so you can reacquaint (sp?) yourself with my bunch of lovelies

I'll make it easy and do it cage by cage;

*The Beast*

Daphne (aka Daffers)










Ivy










Lou










Max










Lily










Kitty










Jennie










Niki










*The Retirement Villa*

Ritchie










Andy










*The soon-to-be 18-30's (intros in progress)*

Fern










lol love that pic

Olive










Holly (the blue)










Fran










And with the possible temporary member of Fang










*Ivan's Barmy Army*

Ivan










Mattie










Dexter










Taz










*The Ratfather and the Dons*

Louis (the Ratfather)










(Don) James










(Don) Russell










*The Pink Walruses*

Jack










(Chicken) Gus










*Ray*










*Not forgetting soon-to-be-home Wild Boy Noah!*










And yes ... I have seemed to have acquired quite the collection of black hoodeds lol


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

you always come up in the arguements my mom and i have... whenever i want another rat and she thinks 4 is enough i always come back with.... 'but ration has over 20!!' hey, it worked when i only had 2, maybe it'll work again! 

lovely babies  
let me steal gus for a few nights?


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL Mari...thats true lol. Good idea, I never thought of that. Then my ma would prly say something like..."Well im sure ration's mom isnt to happy about it!" lol.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Drakkie said:


> LOL Mari...thats true lol. Good idea, I never thought of that. Then my ma would prly say something like..."Well im sure ration's mom isnt to happy about it!" lol.


Haha, my mum was famous for using that argument when I was younger. I have learnt the phrase "xxxxx's mum wants her happy! Why don't you try it some time?"

Haha

Actually my mum is really great with my rats, she's even been known to bring some home for me if she thinks I can help them if they are sick


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

my mom loves my rats, she just always says that i should care about my school work as much as i care about my rats. but who needs good grades? i've got my boys :]

i always make deals with her. the deal to get Vincent and Bleeker was 1) Edward and Figgy had to live in the same cage together for a week without killing each other and 2) i couldn't go to summer school. wellllll, obviously the boys didn't kill each other :lol: but, i have to go to summer school. but, i bugged her and bugged her (and brought up ration!) and she bought the boys for me  like i said, i'll have to try again soon. i've gotta get up to atleast 10!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Aw, I love all your ratties! They are so adorable!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Lovely bunch of ratties there Ration... I made an attempt to get pictures of everyone the other day when I post picked of Fade & Frisky... I managed to get picks of Nubbers, Blaze & Ricky-Bobby... I still didn't get pics of the rest of the boys Diamond Dave, Shadow, Rattitude & DJ 

Then I need to get individual pictures of the other 11 girls. I'll eventually get them taken & up.


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

Aww, my mom likes animals, but cant stand little critters like hamsters *bad experiences* this is what she says all the time "Yes Star, They're adorable! But keep them over there" LMAO! ohhh i love my mother lol

Im jealous of you having 21 rats tho....*mumbles* lol =P theyre gorgous! =)


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Drakkie said:


> Im jealous of you having 21 rats tho....*mumbles* lol =P theyre gorgous! =)


26 now 

Although I'm going to be grey before I turn 23 o.o


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

AWWW SUCH CUTE PICS I WANT A HAIRLESS RAT BUT MY DAD ALWAYS FREAKS OUT WHEN I METION IT LOL KEEP THE PICTURES COMING!!!!!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

rrats said:


> AWWW SUCH CUTE PICS I WANT A HAIRLESS RAT BUT MY DAD ALWAYS FREAKS OUT WHEN I METION IT LOL KEEP THE PICTURES COMING!!!!!


haha, Ration... it sounds like your rats have a _very_ excited fan :lol:


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

They're all cute, but to me Lou really stands out. I really have a thing for BEWs, or whites with ruby eyes that are dark enough that you can only tell they're ruby with the flash. It might be because I'm having such an amazing experience with my Boobers, but I find that look so striking, and so adorable.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

My lil girl Maxine is the same color as your Max but she's hooded.. lol
Great job on the individual pics!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice lookin' family you got there.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

awwww.... Such CUTIES!!!! I want more nakies.... lol!


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

so many gorgeous rats...I don't know what to say! you must be a proud parent


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Thatâ€˜s quite the mischief, Ration! I love the pic of grumpy olâ€™ Ray. 

I dunno how you do itâ€¦just the thought of sewing hammocks for 20+ rats makes my hands cramp up. :lol:


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

I just love that ol Gus!! My mom thinks that Holly is so cute!! :lol:


----------

